# Bonding!



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

I got a pleasant surprise today. Johnny, my newest addition is fast becoming a little buddy of mine but today he really showed that he is going to bond with me. Even though I've had him the shortest amount of time it's most likely because he's never been with other birds. He was an 'only bird' in his old home, and didn't get a whole lot of attention there even. He did get some but not on the level he would here. Anyway, Sugar and Spice have each other, my budgies have each other... Johnny, he just has me, haha. Up until this point since the day I got him about a week ago he's enjoyed head scritches, but today he came to ME for them. He left his beloved computer (shocker) and toodled up my arm and onto my chest and put his head down in front of my hand... we cuddled-bugged for a good half hour before he decided he was happy and went back to cannoodling with my computer. LOL Here's a quick pic.


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

awww so adorable  you are so lucky, you guys have a great bond


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

It's everything I hoped for and more. He's just great.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww that is great  You got to love when they ask for scritches  Sometimes I ask Spike for a kiss and he justs puts his head down as if to say no you give me scritches


----------



## ladyeagle (Aug 14, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Awwww that is great  You got to love when they ask for scritches  Sometimes I ask Spike for a kiss and he justs puts his head down as if to say no you give me scritches


Spike is a genius  you must be proud


----------

